# How to ask Doctor for Beta Blockers?



## garyblushing88 (Aug 30, 2014)

Maybe a silly question, but seriously, what is proper "etiquette" when asking your doctor to be prescribed a beta blocker?

Hello everyone, my name is Gary and I am 26 y/o. I have had social anxiety all my life. I have come far in life with this, even serving in the Air Force with it! 

I have been going to college now for some time. My social anxiety issues are greater than ever at college. Class presentation, internship interviews, etc, I feel super trapped. 

I have always considered trying a beta blocker but always shrugged it off and trotted through life. I really want to give it a try. I have read up on propranolol and have read some great success stories. 

How should I ask my doctor to get on this? Do I simply say "I have social anxiety I want to try a beta blocker"? I don't want the doctor to think I'm depressed and need help. I simply want to give this a try at a low dosage.

I am currently on no other medication other than Prilosec OTC for my acid reflux. 

Also, I would assume that a beta blocker would not give a false positive for Marijuana or Cocaine? I still am in the military and we do get random drug tests. I don't want to screw that up!


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

"I read on internet about something called betablockers, and them seemed helpfull,could that might be something for me to try?!


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

It is classed as "doping" by WADA... öhhh they dont make you heart race or so, running and stuff can get harder. So ehh no more shooting contest while on it 40-80mg, usally 60mg works good.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

garyblushing88 said:


> Do I simply say "I have social anxiety I want to try a beta blocker"?


Yes, that's exactly what you say.

It should not come up in any drug screen, seeing how it's one of the most common blood pressure drugs on the planet. If it produced false negatives on drugs screens, you'd have literally millions of f'ed up drug tests.


----------



## garyblushing88 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks UltraShy,

Going to make an appointment this week. The time is now to do something about this.

For today example,

I'm out of state and talking to a female cashier (no she was not a "hottie" :b). An older woman, very friendly. We had some small-talk chat (a BIG anxiety trigger for me). The line of customers behind me was starting to grow bigger as we chatted. I felt SUPER anxious and pressure from the small chat along with the line of customers behind me. I felt like ALL EYES WERE ON ME.

At this point, I start to sweat, especially at the forehead, I can literally feel my face starting to blush. I am pretty sure she recognized this as she abruptly sort of ended the chat "Ok have a nice day".

It is situations like this that have plagued me all throughout life. Now, as I start to do internships for school, class presentations, class discussions, group projects, etc, I feel more trapped than ever!

I am hoping a beta blocker just may provide some RELIEF!


----------



## gibson101 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just mention to him what you are telling us. Simply state that you have a fear of public speaking and you heard beta blockers such as propranolol would help. 

If you are in the military I wouldn't take the beta blocker before you exercise because it slows your heart rate down. 

Also a common side effect of beta blockers is hair loss if taken regularly so I wouldn't take it everyday.


----------



## garyblushing88 (Aug 30, 2014)

gibson101 said:


> If you are in the military I wouldn't take the beta blocker before you exercise because it slows your heart rate down.
> 
> Also a common side effect of beta blockers is hair loss if taken regularly so I wouldn't take it everyday.


I am in the reserves so I have some relief there since I'm not having to exercise has frequently as someone who is full time active duty. Although, I do motocross racing/riding atleast once a week so I will have to exclude the beta blocker during that.

Bummer to hear about the hair loss. I have actually been taking Rogaine to treat some hair loss with good results.

A give and a take part of life scenario I guess!


----------



## garyblushing88 (Aug 30, 2014)

Doctor did not want to prescribe a beta blocker. He mentioned the risk of possible fainting.

Instead, he prescribed me Paxil 10 MG to start daily. 

I have to do more research on this before taking it. 

As I stated, the military only tests for Illegal substances (marijuana, cocaine, heroin, meth, etc). This should not be an issue but I need to research if Paxil can give a false positive for an illegal substance.

Now, if someone were JOINING the military, this would not be acceptable since obviously, the recruit would have to go through basic training and not allowed to take "anti-depressant" drugs while in this environment. Makes sense since they do "strip" an individual and then "build them back up". Also, as we know, suddenly quitting such a drug could be disastrous. 

As I stated, I am part time and get out in less than a year. I just have to MAKE SURE that this drug will NOT give a possible false positive for an illegal substance if I were picked for a random pee pee test (which I am sure I will be selected for at least one before I get out).

Any heads up on Paxil?


----------



## garyblushing88 (Aug 30, 2014)

Based on research the sexual side effects with Paxil is a BIG red flag for me. I have a GF and this would be a big blow (or lack of? :teeth ) for us.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I got prescribed propranolol for school. Just talk with your doctor about all of your physical symptoms (e.g. rapid heartbeat, sweating, blushing, tremors, etc.) you get when under stress of giving a presentation, etc. They'll more than likely give it to you for that like mine did with me.


----------



## garyblushing88 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> I got prescribed propranolol for school. Just talk with your doctor about all of your physical symptoms (e.g. rapid heartbeat, sweating, blushing, tremors, etc.) you get when under stress of giving a presentation, etc. They'll more than likely give it to you for that like mine did with me.


I did. As mentioned unfortunately he immediately said no. "I do not give out beta blockers for this as it can cause several other problems (he mentioned fainting and depression).

Out came the Paxil prescription...


----------

